# Eclipse .class Dateien



## Vinzyyy (16. Apr 2017)

Hallo erstmal,
ich bin nicht wirklich gut im programmieren möchte es jedoch lernen ... und stoße jetzt auf das Problem,, dass ich nicht weiß wie man in dem Programm Eclipse .class Dateien öffnen und einsehen kann? (The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input ('org.eclipse.ui.ide.FileStoreEditorInput').) (Das ist die Error-Meldung) Was kann ich tun ... und PS um es noch einmal ins Gedschtinis zu rufen ... ich kenne mich NICHT! gut aus .. würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort sehr freuen 
Vinzyyy (PS Fehler im Bereich Thema/Überschrift ist mir bereits aufgefallen... xdd)


----------



## Thallius (17. Apr 2017)

Ganz einfach: Gar nicht. .class Dateien sind ausführbare Dateien. Du kannst ja auch keine .exe Dateien ansehen. In Eclipse bearbeitet man .java Dateien.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## krgewb (17. Apr 2017)

Du kannst class- und jar-Dateien mit JD-GUI dekompilieren. http://jd.benow.ca/

Ich benutze es immer folgendermaßen:
JD-GUI (zip-Datei) von der Webseite herunterladen und entpacken. Die .exe-Datei starten. Danach
Open -> Open File... -> Die Class-Datei auswählen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (17. Apr 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ganz einfach: Gar nicht. .class Dateien sind ausführbare Dateien. Du kannst ja auch keine .exe Dateien ansehen. In Eclipse bearbeitet man .java Dateien.


Na ja, ansehen kann man sie sich mit Eclipse schon. Dann sieht man eben den Bytecode im Klartext, was gelegentlich mal ganz interessant sein kann. Aber als Anfänger wird man sich damit kaum beschäftigen wollen.


----------



## JStein52 (17. Apr 2017)

Vinzyyy hat gesagt.:


> ... ich kenne mich NICHT! gut aus ..





krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst class- und jar-Dateien mit JD-GUI dekompilieren


Hallo, er sagt er ist Anfänger. Da will er nix decompilieren sondern ich denke dass da ein Missverständnis vorliegt und er einfach nur eine Klasse in Eclipse öffnen oder anlegen wollte


----------



## Vinzyyy (17. Apr 2017)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst class- und jar-Dateien mit JD-GUI dekompilieren. http://jd.benow.ca/
> 
> Ich benutze es immer folgendermaßen:
> JD-GUI (zip-Datei) von der Webseite herunterladen und entpacken. Die .exe-Datei starten. Danach
> Open -> Open File... -> Die Class-Datei auswählen.


Aber kann ich die .class Datei dann auch bearbeiten weil wenn ich die .jar Datei mit Eclipse öffne kann ich einzelne unterordnen finden und am Ende befinden sich .class Dateien ..


----------



## Thallius (17. Apr 2017)

Was willst du eigentlich? Für mich hört sich das gerade so an als wolltest du als jemand komplett ohne Programmier Erfahrung eine fremde .jar haken...


----------



## krgewb (17. Apr 2017)

Vinzyyy hat gesagt.:


> Aber kann ich die .class Datei dann auch bearbeiten weil wenn ich die .jar Datei mit Eclipse öffne kann ich einzelne unterordnen finden und am Ende befinden sich .class Dateien ..


Nein, du kannst es nicht direkt bearbeiten aber du kannst den Code kopieren und in dein eigenes Eclipse-Projekt einfügen.


----------



## JStein52 (17. Apr 2017)

Vinzyyy hat gesagt.:


> Aber kann ich die .class Datei dann auch bearbeiten weil wenn ich die .jar Datei mit Eclipse öffne kann ich einzelne unterordnen finden und am Ende befinden sich .class Dateien ..


Aber was um Gottes willen hast du da mit vor ? Lass doch die Finger von diesen .class Dateien


----------



## Vinzyyy (17. Apr 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Was willst du eigentlich? Für mich hört sich das gerade so an als wolltest du als jemand komplett ohne Programmier Erfahrung eine fremde .jar haken...


Hab es jz verstanden was ich tun muss xD


----------

